# I pushed my distance of Accurate Shooting 30 yards more



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Hey guys,

First of all, I would like to say, I am proud of myself! When i first got into slingshots, I could barely hit a pop can 5 feet away ( yes, Seriously ) And i have tried new shooting techniques since then, Like aiming by instinct, At a distance.

Well, I have probably shot 3/8 steel with single TBG probably about 100,000 times now. I Have now figured out how this setup works, How high i should raise my forks at longer distances, How i can judge my shots in high winds, ETC..

And i can't help but to Atleast TRY to get better!

So, I have figured how i can hit a Half gallon milk jug at exactly 75 yards away, 4 out of 10 times, By instinct shooting.

Ill have a video up Today or in the morning.

I know that im not the best obviously, and im not trying to say that, I just like seeing how far i can push my limits.

Thanks! 

SMS


----------



## BC-Slinger

You should get some film of this long distance instinct shooting would be very interesting to see. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

Why don't you do the qualification badges. You could be the first with 5/5 on 30 meters. If you don't I will in November weather permitting.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

treefork said:


> Why don't you do the qualification badges. You could be the first with 5/5 on 30 meters. If you don't I will in November weather permitting.


 Hmm, I may do that. What is the target at 30 meters?

Thanks!

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

BC-Slinger said:


> You should get some film of this long distance instinct shooting would be very interesting to see. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


 Thank you BC-Slinger!  I will get this on film.

SMS


----------



## treefork

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you do the qualification badges. You could be the first with 5/5 on 30 meters. If you don't I will in November weather permitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I may do that. What is the target at 30 meters?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> SMS
Click to expand...

A 5 ounce tuna can. Check the thread in competitions forum for rules ect.


----------



## flipgun

I do remember when you first came on board. Congratulations on your growing expertise!


----------



## eggy22

looking forward to the video


----------



## Bill Hays

Should be an interesting video, looking forward to it!


----------



## mr. green

Great job, SMS. Very inspiring.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Hey guys,
I had a problem yesterday making the vid. I shot the jug Multiple times on camera but the darn thing would'nt fall over. I could hear it on the video but come on, Thats not very good proof.

Soo, Im going to make the video of me hitting a pop can at 75 yards. Its going be a challenge but ill do it! 

I cant think of anything else..

SMS


----------



## treefork

Show the video you have .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

My phone had trouble uploading it, The video is kinda laggy and i think the sound is messed up. UGH!

What else could go wrong?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

I will upload the video again.

This is probably making me look like a liar. LOL.

Oh well.

SMS


----------



## treefork

Verify the distance in the video. That looked like 75 feet. A milk jug at 75 feet is no feat.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

treefork said:


> Verify the distance in the video. That looked like 75 feet. A milk jug at 75 feet is no feat.


 Yes sir. I will tomorrow because its too dark now.

The cam was zoomed in all the way.

I was going to show the distance but i couldnt ever get it to fall, So whats the point 

I need another camera dont i? So i can record one camera on shooting at the 75 yard mark, and a camera right by be shooting.


----------



## treefork

Put the camera behind and off to one side of the milk jug facing you as you shoot. Both are in view then. Another tip is to suspend the jug by a rope and put some bb's inside to make noise. Your camera should be just fine.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Alright, Ill do that.

I got many messages on youtube about that video because of the technique i was using, And the messages were not very nice. I have no idea who those people were, But 2 people that sent the messages DID mention they were from the slingshot forum, Weird?
.. 
..
..

After i make a "proof vid" For you guys i think ima take a break from this forum....

But ill have your video up tomorrow guys.

Take care all you slinga's. 

SuperMonkeySlinger~


----------



## flipgun

Come back soon!


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i would not worry about what others think sms if you know you can do it show them they my be from Missouri lol


----------



## Clever Moniker

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Alright, Ill do that.
> 
> I got many messages on youtube about that video because of the technique i was using, And the messages were not very nice. I have no idea who those people were, But 2 people that sent the messages DID mention they were from the slingshot forum, Weird?
> ..
> ..
> ..
> 
> After i make a "proof vid" For you guys i think ima take a break from this forum....
> 
> But ill have your video up tomorrow guys.
> 
> Take care all you slinga's.
> 
> SuperMonkeySlinger~


I would encourage you to take a break, I may join ya!


----------



## BC-Slinger

He asked for it. You do not make claims that you do not wish to back up. He essentially posted a very rough video of a milk just at 65=75 feet that didn't even get hit. When there are guys like Bill Hays and Tree fork killing it from almost any distance and having clear as day video showing you the whole thing.

If you talk the talk expect to walk the walk. I am sorry but in any competitive sport this is the way it is. If you feel or know your skills are that good but do not have the means to film it or can not prove your claim it would be best to keep it to ones self I would think due to not needing to doubt your own ability if you know you are capable of it

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Clever Moniker

BC-Slinger said:


> I am sorry but in any competitive sport this is the way it is.


You feel he was doing this in a competitive manner?? Or he was competing against you??

Or do you think it was a guy simply saying he was happy with his accomplishment?

So I went back to re-read the thread... I'd encourage you to go back and actually read what was written as well. SMS clearly said he intended on verifying the distance at the end of the video. He said he wasn't happy with the video, and Treefork asked him to post it anyways. He said he will try and hit a smaller target (which would fall over if hit). I don't see any issues here.

Hopefully you do see the irony in making a claim the jug was "65 - 75ft away" with no ability to prove it, but saying he needs to verify his claims... lol

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Clever Moniker said it.

I was NOT being competitive. I did hit it, But that thing would not fall over.

If i was being competitive, I would have not even posted that video, I would not had even posted a video at all.

I posted that video because it was asked for, Not because that was the video intended.

Plus not everyone has the money for a good camera, But i still thought i would at least try to share my accomplishment with the society, But apparently people take it offensive for some reason.

Thanks Clever Moniker.


----------



## Clever Moniker

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Clever Moniker said it.
> 
> I was NOT being competitive. I did hit it, But that thing would not fall over.
> 
> If i was being competitive, I would have not even posted that video, I would not had even posted a video at all.
> 
> I posted that video because it was asked for, Not because that was the video intended.
> 
> Plus not everyone has the money for a good camera, But i still thought i would at least try to share my accomplishment with the society, But apparently people take it offensive for some reason.
> 
> Thanks Clever Moniker.


Haha, no worries man.

The irony in the statement below is priceless.



BC-Slinger said:


> You do not make claims that you do not wish to back up. He essentially posted a very rough video of a milk just at 65=75 feet that didn't even get hit.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well then you two great shots should get your 5 stars on the 10 M target entry or try any of the competitions. There is a difference between BS and live film that shows the truth. I am saying that video isnt 75 yards like the original claim.



Clever Moniker said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but in any competitive sport this is the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You feel he was doing this in a competitive manner?? Or he was competing against you??
> 
> Or do you think it was a guy simply saying he was happy with his accomplishment?
> 
> So I went back to re-read the thread... I'd encourage you to go back and actually read what was written as well. SMS clearly said he intended on verifying the distance at the end of the video. He said he wasn't happy with the video, and Treefork asked him to post it anyways. He said he will try and hit a smaller target (which would fall over if hit). I don't see any issues here.
> 
> Hopefully you do see the irony in making a claim the jug was "65 - 75ft away" with no ability to prove it, but saying he needs to verify his claims... lol
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Clever Moniker
Click to expand...

If you are claiming you are slinging accurately at 75 yards it is being competitive....... It would be like back flipping a 100 foot gap on a motorcycle and saying you are not being competitive in motocross. I was not saying he was competing with me. Also if your not being competitive with this your fibbing publicly which also bothers me.



Clever Moniker said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clever Moniker said it.
> 
> I was NOT being competitive. I did hit it, But that thing would not fall over.
> 
> If i was being competitive, I would have not even posted that video, I would not had even posted a video at all.
> 
> I posted that video because it was asked for, Not because that was the video intended.
> 
> Plus not everyone has the money for a good camera, But i still thought i would at least try to share my accomplishment with the society, But apparently people take it offensive for some reason.
> 
> Thanks Clever Moniker.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no worries man.
> 
> The irony in the statement below is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not make claims that you do not wish to back up. He essentially posted a very rough video of a milk just at 65=75 feet that didn't even get hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What claims have I made I have not backed up on video.? I didn't make a statement saying I was slinging accurately at 75 yards only to produce a video that didn't look good in his defense.


----------



## Clever Moniker

BC-Slinger said:


> Well then you two great shots should get your 5 stars on the 10 M target entry or try any of the competitions. There is a difference between BS and live film that shows the truth. I am saying that video isnt 75 yards like the original claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but in any competitive sport this is the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You feel he was doing this in a competitive manner?? Or he was competing against you??
> 
> Or do you think it was a guy simply saying he was happy with his accomplishment?
> 
> So I went back to re-read the thread... I'd encourage you to go back and actually read what was written as well. SMS clearly said he intended on verifying the distance at the end of the video. He said he wasn't happy with the video, and Treefork asked him to post it anyways. He said he will try and hit a smaller target (which would fall over if hit). I don't see any issues here.
> 
> Hopefully you do see the irony in making a claim the jug was "65 - 75ft away" with no ability to prove it, but saying he needs to verify his claims... lol
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Clever Moniker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are claiming you are slinging accurately at 75 yards it is being competitive....... It would be like back flipping a 100 foot gap on a motorcycle and saying you are not being competitive in motocross. I was not saying he was competing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clever Moniker said it.
> 
> I was NOT being competitive. I did hit it, But that thing would not fall over.
> 
> If i was being competitive, I would have not even posted that video, I would not had even posted a video at all.
> 
> I posted that video because it was asked for, Not because that was the video intended.
> 
> Plus not everyone has the money for a good camera, But i still thought i would at least try to share my accomplishment with the society, But apparently people take it offensive for some reason.
> 
> Thanks Clever Moniker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no worries man.
> 
> The irony in the statement below is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not make claims that you do not wish to back up. He essentially posted a very rough video of a milk just at 65=75 feet that didn't even get hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What claims have I made I have not backed up on video.? I didn't make a statement saying I was slinging accurately at 75 yards only to produce a video that didn't look good in his defense.
> 
> If the competition statment is what your hanging on then like I said before do not make claims you can not back up. You being a good shot clever doesn't make buddy good.
Click to expand...

I've never made any claims about my shooting other then I'm "okay". When did I say I was a "great shot"? Show me that post. If you're gonna make that claim, I'd like some proof.

The claim you made is that it wasn't 75yrds, yet you have no way to prove it. While in the sentence before, saying people need to back up their claims. Do you not see the irony in that?

Look, I don't mind people calling others out when it's warranted... However, again, SMS said he was going to verify the distance and didn't actually intend on posting the video until asked.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Well, I posted this because i shoot for FUN! Not to be better then other people! Which is NOT competetive. I am NOT competing with ANYONE but Myself!

So the statement i just listed Above gives absolutely NO reason to give negative responses on. You dont think its 75 yards? Hey man think what you want, Im not competing against anyone so it does not matter what others think does it? The only thing that matters is that i know i can do it.

I just can NOT find any reason what so ever for you to be negative on my video, I never said i was doing it to be better then anyone, you gotta read that crap man.

Monkey-Slinger.


----------



## rockslinger

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Well, I posted this because i shoot for FUN! Not to be better then other people! Which is NOT competetive. I am NOT competing with ANYONE but Myself!
> 
> So the statement i just listed Above gives absolutely NO reason to give negative responses on. You dont think its 75 yards? Hey man think what you want, Im not competing against anyone so it does not matter what others think does it? The only thing that matters is that i know i can do it.
> 
> I just can NOT find any reason what so ever for you to be negative on my video, I never said i was doing it to be better then anyone, you gotta read that crap man.
> 
> Monkey-Slinger.


I shoot for fun as well. I think it's good to challenge yourself once in a while. Nice going! :wave:


----------



## Cjw

I shoot with a group of other shooters on Sat. Low score buys everyone breakfast after the shoot. That's about the only competition I'm interested in. After spending years shooting rifle and pistol competitions every week for years.


----------



## Charles

Be civil, be civil, BE CIVIL!!!

Everyone just take a step back, PLEASE. There is NO NEED to keep sniping at each other ... it serves NO positive purpose.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker

Charles said:


> Be civil, be civil, BE CIVIL!!!
> 
> Everyone just take a step back, PLEASE. There is NO NEED to keep sniping at each other ... it serves NO positive purpose.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


What's uncivil about what I said Charles?

I'm simply asking for evidence where I claimed I was a "great shot". Nothing uncivil there... I'm sure BC-Slinger, since he likes people to back up their claims will have no issues showing me where I said that...


----------



## BC-Slinger

Video of what a milk jug at 75 yards looks like. Lol I was more excited about making this video then scoring another three for this mornings pocket predator shoot both videos uploading.


----------



## Clever Moniker

BC-Slinger said:


> Video of what a milk jug at 75 yards looks like. Lol I was more excited about making this video then scoring another three for this mornings pocket predator shoot both videos uploading.


I'm still waiting BC-Slinger... when did I say I was a great shot?


----------



## Bill Hays

SMS et all....

I hope you don't think I'm being negative by what follows but it might be something to consider though.

There's a certain "touchiness" about claims and proofs when it comes to shooting, and many other things as well... For someone to jump out there and claim a feat that would have been basically deemed impossible 4 years ago, most people who have actually done some things similar or even the same would like to see some form of irrefutable proof is all.

You've got to understand something... at the ECST there is a long distance gong shoot. It's basically just the end of a steel barrel that's about 70 yards away... it was stated that during this last tourney that thing was only hit like 5 times.... and that is a target that is MUCH bigger than a gallon jug, and it's at a closer distance.

So forgive the guys if they would just like to see proof of a claim such as yours... because even hitting it 40% of the time is still much MUCH better than any of the shooters at the ECST did.... and it's kind of insulting to top shooters to have people come along and just throw stuff out there like you have is all.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Hey Bill,

I did not even think this was going to insult anyone. Truth. I just wanted to have a little fun making this video.

B-C Slinger, I was standing about 13+ yards behind the camera. I Did put the camera a bit closer so you guys could see it fall over but that did not happen.

But this thread is NOT what i was hoping it was going to turn out like.


----------



## treefork

No negativity here. Not offended either. I'm just a fan of great shots and love to see them. I also like to match them. I watch all the shooting videos. I was trying to help you in posting and documenting it. I was also encouraging you to to the qualifiers for distance. Also where instruction is available. Making a shot is the hard part. Documenting it is easy. I already laid the instructions out. Watch videos of how others are doing it. Not difficult. Your camera is just fine. Its up to you now. You don't need to leave.

1 Hang jug with some marbles inside of it.

2 Set up camera behind jug.

3 Walk 75 yards. Turn and shoot

4 Return to camera


----------



## BC-Slinger

This is my last post on this topic sorry for coming across rash. But what Bill said is very well put and essentially what I was going for I need to leave my temper at home on the forum.

What 75 yards looks like measured out with a 4 liter milk jug.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## SmilingFury

I am not trying to stir anything up, or even take sides in this spat, ok?

Congrats on your accomplishment SMS. I understand if others need a video, but I don't. It would be cool to see, but don't let this kind of thing dissuade you from pushing yourself.

"A person should not believe in an -ism, he should believe in himself. " -Ferris Bueller

Be well,
SF


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Yes, thats my point. My puny phone camera has a hard time zooming, i put the camera closer to the target.

But when i put my camera by the target, You cant see me, When i put my camera right where i am standing, You cant see the target. Its kinda hard to do this all with a phone you know?

Again, I did not show my PROVED distance because that was not the intended video.

So, I must stand by my word.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thanks man 

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Just the reason being it was a milk jug, I really didnt think so many people would disagree, I mean come on im not hitting a pop can at that distance. Let alone there are guys being way better shots then my like at 100 yards on SODA CANS!


----------



## Bill Hays

Hey it's no problem for me man... I just thought it'd be an interesting video to watch. But I do have a problem though... I tend to somewhat over analyze things when I see them.... like for instance your video, you state you were about 13 yards behind the camera when you shot... you say you "hit the jug 3 times but it didn't fall over grrrr".... your video is 38 seconds long... placing your camera and showing the slingshot took about 13 seconds, now assuming you took some time to walk back and get set after putting the camera down and then back to the camera to turn it off record.... and also took some time to shoot your 3 shots.... well it just seems you would have had to really hurry to get it done is all.... and since the audio is such that you can't hear either the release of the shot OR the hits, plus the jug is pretty close seeming in frame... all put together it's just going to raise some doubt.

Now, I'm not saying you didn't do what you are claiming... you just need to make a clearer proof video is all.... one where you can SEE the shooter the target and HEAR the hits, then measure it out at the end or something... no problem. THAT'LL shut 'em up... you show them/me that you just EARNED some shooting respect!


----------



## treefork

Great shooting SMS! That's a really good shot bro.!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Bill Hays said:


> Hey it's no problem for me man... I just thought it'd be an interesting video to watch. But I do have a problem though... I tend to somewhat over analyze things when I see them.... like for instance your video, you state you were about 13 yards behind the camera when you shot... you say you "hit the jug 3 times but it didn't fall over grrrr".... your video is 38 seconds long... placing your camera and showing the slingshot took about 13 seconds, now assuming you took some time to walk back and get set after putting the camera down and then back to the camera to turn it off record.... and also took some time to shoot your 3 shots.... well it just seems you would have had to really hurry to get it done is all.... and since the audio is such that you can't hear either the release of the shot OR the hits, plus the jug is pretty close seeming in frame... all put together it's just going to raise some doubt.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying you didn't do what you are claiming... you just need to make a clearer proof video is all.... one where you can SEE the shooter the target and HEAR the hits, then measure it out at the end or something... no problem. THAT'LL shut 'em up... you show them/me that you just EARNED some shooting respect!


 Thanks Bill, Now 13 yards is no exact measurement, Just an estimate.

Now, I know i know, You can be honest bill, It probably looks fake?

Im saving up for a new cam anyway for a BETTER video.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

treefork said:


> Great shooting SMS! That's a really good shot bro.!


 Sarcasm?


----------



## phil

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting SMS! That's a really good shot bro.!
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm?
Click to expand...

Good shooting I would find that hard to do but at 33 feet it would be a dead milk jug


----------



## Cjw




----------



## Tube_Shooter

So even if it was 75 feet and not yards if you hit it 4/5 I'd say that's still some fair shooting.Now if you maintain its 75 yards 225 feet well! if you hit it 4/5 at that distance its simply AMAZING!!


----------



## Clever Moniker

BC-Slinger said:


> Well then you two great shots should get your 5 stars on the 10 M target entry or try any of the competitions....


Just finished a video of me shooting 5/5 at 10m with like zero prep time. lol I've only been using slingshots for 6mths... I show the measurements as well. Will be posting the video shortly, just for you BC-Slinger.  Once again, I will maintain... I'm an okay shooter, nowhere near great.


----------



## Bob at Draco

It appears that it is not always being a good shot but being a good film maker. That would be why I and others never post videos.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

I agree Bob.

But, I THINK i made a way better video, Hopefully it uploads without problems like the last video.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Okay, IM GETTING MAD AT MY PHONE! Its really stormy here , And it makes me have a bad connection on my wifi, And it uploads the vid horribly!

NO SOUND ONCE AGAIN, i was talking in the video but my gosh, It would make so much more sense if it would have some dang sound!

If some one would let me send the video to them so they could upload it for me , I would GREATLY appreciate it!!

Crappy video number 2.

It took 11 shots in the first video, So the vid im giving a link to in the second video. It took 4 shots in this video.

Dont worry guys im buying a new camera guys.

I had to use these big marbles. 3/8 steel has gone bye bye lol.

So if i get any more hate on this video, WHO CARES! I worked my butt off to reach this distance.

I could not measure because it was muddy everywhere. sorry about that, But i measured it a week ago and it is 75 yards. Well 76 to be exact lol.






Enjoy that crap vid.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting. Keep up he good work. Let us know some of the techniques to be able to reach out to that distance. 10 meters is still whooping me. Keep slingin


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I'm still at about a 4 inch square target at 10m I can hit that fairly well but when I went to like a 2 1/2 inch target things became harder. I'm still hitting but not as much. I only shot about 500 shots so far so it will take time. But I'm determined to light my super pouch on fire ;-) 
Have a great day everyone. Happy slinging.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I'm still at about a 4 inch square target at 10m I can hit that fairly well but when I went to like a 2 1/2 inch target things became harder. I'm still hitting but not as much. I only shot about 500 shots so far so it will take time. But I'm determined to light my super pouch on fire ;-)
> Have a great day everyone. Happy slinging.


 Thank you!
10 meters was a really hard challenge for me when i first started. I could never get the proper shot, I would always shoot to the left or right, It would make me mad lol.

But i finally got better accuracy by aiming low at first, And then bringing my slingshot up to the target.

And when i mean aim, I mean i just look at the target. I dont actually aim, I like instinct way better.

At that distance i first just shoot at the milk jug as if it were 10 yards ahead of me. I see how low my ammo is going, and i adjust my slingshot by holding it a bit higher in the air, too low again? Ill just adjust again until i get the right distance.

It took me about 1,000 shots to learn that distance.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Yeah I'm to the left a lot as well. I'm trying to get on the range as often as I can. It's so fun to shoot though. My hands and arms give up before I would like though


----------



## HarryBee

Hey Brandon. Even MY shooting is better than your video mate. Lol. I thought I might have a try at this, then I paced out 75 yards ! Ooookay, Just gimme a few more years practise. Harry


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

That has sound.

No more videos, Im tired of recieving crazy messages on youtube.

Thanks.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thanks August. Im joining you man.

I am going to leave as well, When i first joined this forum a few months ago it was so calm. Now i cant get on here without crap happening.

This will probably be one of my last posts. Sorry guys 

I just cant believe how crazy it has been, Alot of people here have changed, but i did make some true friends on here 
Ill still check my PM's.

Its been fun...

Super-Monkey-Slinger~


----------



## Bill Hays

August West said:


> I feel sorry for the new shooters that find their way to this forum, certain members strike matches taped to a galloping horse a$$ at 100 meters and everyone kisses their a$$ but someone says that they are happy with their improvement on a shot they are guestimating on and they are called a liar.
> 
> Openly anti hunting mods continually post in the hunting section, this entire forum is a joke with most of the members here to try to sell you something. Count me as another making a dramatic exit.


You have an unusual way of looking at things there August....

I'm going to go out on a limb and just "guess" you're trying to refer to me as being the one who's a$$ is getting kissed, so I'm going to respond to you directly and in public since you chose to be public in your pronouncement.

Pretty much everything I do I try to make it so others can do the same as me or even better... I make videos which show my exact methodology and my concepts... On this forum I post what I know along with minimal mere opinion... I also have posted most of the designs I use and make for others in the templates section... I hold contests to try and challenge others to improve their shooting, their technique and their equipment.....

So if you want to be honest about it, since I do share pretty much everything with the members here, maybe I do deserve at least a modicum of respect from my peers.

Now you come along and get upset because someone is happy that they have improved in their shooting, saying that they are now doing shooting feats far in excess of ANY shooter at the most recent ECST was able to do AND they're going to post video of it.... Everybody then encourages him to do that and was very supportive.... and when the video is posted it's so incredibly, well let's just say it "bad", that you literally couldn't tell ANYTHING that was happening... whether there was shooting or if anything was hit.

So suggestions were made on how to make the video clearer so people can SEE for themselves this feat that is better than the best at ECST was able to do... and the next video is still not any better as for being able to tell anything....

Well you can see, or maybe you don't want to, how people can tend to be rubbed the wrong way when they have worked for a very long time becoming very good at something and prove it all the time... then a guy comes along and says he's better than you, yet isn't able to show it... it tends to irk some people.

It's not even the fact that someone is better that is the problem... there's always someone who will be better it seems... but it's the fact he says he's able to do it in a way that would be interesting and informative to watch... yet he's not able to show it... I guess that's all.

Nobody is mad at SMS really, it's just that when someone says they're going to give you a bag of candy... and it turns out they don't even give you one piece... well some people don't like that to much.

Watching the video of this feat would have been sweet... but we got dirt instead.


----------



## Jaximus

You guys must be on a different forum than me.

Granted, this thread went a little sideways. Not that it should have happened, but there were tangible reasons for it. This hardly seems like a reason to leave the forum. Everywhere you go there will be people that you disagree with, people that rub you the wrong way and people that you rub the wrong way. That's life, man. Even as far as that goes, this forum beats out any other forum I've ever been on.

In the end, it's only drama if you let it be. Who cares what people say in the comments section of a youtube video? Have you looked at the comments section of literally any other youtube video? There's stuff on most of them that would make Adolf Hitler blush. That's youtube. You take the good with the bad, or you just disable comments. Why let any of it get to you? Why turn your back on the wealth of knowledge and camaraderie this forum possesses just because of a few people you don't get along with?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Bill Hays said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the new shooters that find their way to this forum, certain members strike matches taped to a galloping horse a$$ at 100 meters and everyone kisses their a$$ but someone says that they are happy with their improvement on a shot they are guestimating on and they are called a liar.
> 
> Openly anti hunting mods continually post in the hunting section, this entire forum is a joke with most of the members here to try to sell you something. Count me as another making a dramatic exit.
> 
> 
> 
> .. then a guy comes along and says he's better than you, yet isn't able to show it... it tends to irk some people.
Click to expand...

 Can i please ask when i said i was better then anyone?

Bill, I appreciate you trying to be nice. But i was not ever doing this for other people, I thought i would SIMPLY share my accomplishment. Nothing more. Nothing less.

I tried my best to show it, But dude i have HORRIBLE wifi, And a android phone. I tried my best to prove, And people got mad.

Oh well, I dont care if they dont believe me, I know i can do it. I just thought some people would be encouraged to hear a accomplishment made by another member, But instead i got a big box of nasty messages on youtube.

You got dirt? Well i got crap. I would take dirt over crap.


----------



## Bill Hays

SMS, you stated a shooting feat in your original post that nobody at the most recent East Coast Slingshot Tournament (ECST) could even come close to doing. Whether you actually said the words "I'm better than you" or not, is irrelevant. The FEAT you said you can do is in itself the relevant part, THAT says "I can do something that these very experienced shooters at ECST can't even come close to doing".

Whether you or August realize it or not, that IS a challenge. These guys have been working on becoming better and better for a LONG time... and then some kid comes along and says they can shoot better than they did... by using "instinct" no less.

That tends to make people react a bit... so you've got to expect a negative reaction if what you show doesn't prove your allegations.

Now understand something... I'm not worried or in the least bit caring or worried about it... personally I've done far further shots on smaller targets and such... but these other guys can get quite miffed though... I'm just trying to explain it is all.


----------



## Cjw

That's why I have matches with a few good friends we can all laugh at each other tease each other drink a few beers and still leave friends. Don't have prove anything to anybody else.


----------



## Cjw

Oh and Bill I missed the video of you shooting the match off the galloping horses a-- could you post it again????


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

CJW thats true. And a good idea.

Bill,

Since you started out being my inspiration to get better, I dont think im going to argue.

I can not get to my point.

I am sorry i wanted to share my accomplishment, I guess thats something ill not share with anyone but myself and my friends.

I dont know what to say now.

I would look stupid if i stayed, Thats why i kind of want to leave the forum. Nothing will really be the same now.

Just........ Sorry.

Thanks .


----------



## Cjw

Don't leave you don't look stupid. Your just an excited young man trying to show what you can do. I've learned in my years life's to short to care what other people think. If I cared what other people thought I would have never started competition shooting 30 years ago.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

to defend sms he is young and trying if your going to come down on the boy for doing his best you will run off the people that support your business's one post and the boy been tared and feathered and run out of town kind of sad sms keep working at it.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thanks CJW. It means alot.

I dont know. I might stay then..... Maybe.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thanks Ghost.


----------



## Cjw

You always got a friend here buddy. ????


----------



## Bill Hays

SMS, there is no reason to go Man.

Lord knows I've done some pretty brash stuff in my life... I'm certain we of a certain age have all done things we wish we could take back. There's no shame in that once you know you're not alone. It's just your testosterone speaking. One day, and I'm sure it's not to long from now, you WILL show what you can do... there's no hurry, no rush, plenty of time.

Just have fun, shoot your slingshots and do your best... there's no reason to be embarrassed if it doesn't happen right away.

You've got to remember something... I and many others make this stuff look desceptively easy sometimes... it takes time, it takes practice, it takes perverence.... and sometimes it also takes "thick" skin. One of these days when you get older and have a little more experience, you're going to realize that most people are full of it, and MOST people really don't care that much or even at all about you.

We all live in our own little worlds and sometimes tend to project more importance on some issues than they really deserve for the amount of relevance they have.... this is one of those issues and times.


----------



## BCLuxor

The more leave the less moan..


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thanks Bill..


----------



## Cjw

I bet no matter how many leave there will be plenty of BMW to go around do worry. ????


----------



## treefork

August West said:


> I feel sorry for the new shooters that find their way to this forum, certain members strike matches taped to a galloping horse a$$ at 100 meters and everyone kisses their a$$ but someone says that they are happy with their improvement on a shot they are guestimating on and they are called a liar.
> 
> Openly anti hunting mods continually post in the hunting section, this entire forum is a joke with most of the members here to try to sell you something. Count me as another making a dramatic exit.


Now that sounds like a cool shot. I'm going to give it a try. :rofl:


----------



## Charles

Why old [email protected] can't get jobs:

Interviewer: So tell me ... what do you think your greatest weakness is?

Old [email protected] job applicant: My honesty.

Interviewer: I don't think honesty is a weakness.

Old [email protected] job applicant: I don't give a sh!t what you think.

Yeah ... as one gets older, one's hide becomes a bit thicker. One needs to develop a good sense of humor and try to practice some Buddhist detachment ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Reading this last page, I truely hope my comment, which I thinkwas the first, IF it went through. On the YouTube video did not contribute in any way ?...

As I was going to say here it was purely meant in fun and humour, SMS, okay.

I will make point of now reading pages 2,3, and 3.

Oh, by the way excellent shooting SMS,

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial

its a good thing that you upset people at times, it means they are paying attention and you have them in your hand. use it to your advantage, not disadvantage.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Oh, P.S. SMS I do hope that I am still among those you consider as a friend from this forum, and may be also facebook, YouTube, etc.

Although stuff all I upload to the tube.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Ofcourse we are Allan, my friend.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Thank you SMS.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tube_Shooter

IMO It comes down to that some guys on here (the top shooters) see someone doing a shot which is beyond most they want to see it and maybe challenge themselves to do the shot,I don't think any offence was intended but remember they're very competitive and of course any challenging shots will bring them to encourage you to upload a video...heck I was even called out by treefork to prove I'm a crap shot :rofl: stay SMS all is good and when you get a good image capture machine you can revisit this again...keep it up head too.


----------



## phil

Why do all my best shots happen when there's no one there to see it LOL


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

WELP! This thread was Fun!! Not really. But it was interesting thats for sure lol.

If anyone is Still wondering why i even want to shoot 75 yards with a slingshot, is because i want to push myself to the limit before i die!  I dont enjoy consistently hitting a pop can easy. I want things to be harder, Funner, And makes me happy when i see a steel ball hit a target that i felt like i could never have hit.

 Slingshots are awesome, Man......


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hey SMS, I like your attitude a lot.

Do not care about the rubbish others throw, as it just shows their shall I say jealousy, or somewhat maybe smaller mind set.

Just get out there, and do it (as Nike say) do it for your self,.......... and who cares.........

Sorry I have been away moving the last few days; but I'm back mostly now the ISP wireless is back up.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thanks Allan!

It means alot man. Alot of people dont like my attitude, I guess because my attitude is different? Oh well.

Thanks guys


----------



## Imperial

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Alot of people dont like my attitude, I guess because my attitude is different? Oh well.


 :wave: welcome to the club on that one .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Imperial said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people dont like my attitude, I guess because my attitude is different? Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: welcome to the club on that one .
Click to expand...

 Haha, Glad to be in the club.


----------



## Bob at Draco

Did you do all this just to get 1000 posts? :naughty: You sneaky devil.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Bob at Draco said:


> Did you do all this just to get 1000 posts? :naughty: You sneaky devil.


Dang i was hoping no one would find out :naughty: :banghead:

Haha,  Kidding.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Since i wont be here much longer,

To the People who STILL thinks i did not make the shot, Let me tell ya, I dont give a fuck what you think!

And to my friends who support me, Thank you all for being by my side, And god bless you all.

Lol, I sound rude dont i......

Happy endings are for stories that havent finished yet, Eh?


----------



## treefork

Why are you leaving?


----------



## Clever Moniker

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Since i wont be here much longer,
> 
> To the People who STILL thinks i did not make the shot, Let me tell ya, I dont give a **** what you think!
> 
> And to my friends who support me, Thank you all for being by my side, And god bless you all.
> 
> Lol, I sound rude dont i......
> 
> Happy endings are for stories that havent finished yet, Eh?


Dude, I keep telling people the same thing but they don't listen.

Don't go. Here's why... If all the good people leave... who do you think will be left???

The good people NEED to stay!!

Just keep doing your thing man and don't worry.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

treefork said:


> Why are you leaving?


 Why?

Dude, I get 20 gosh damn emails a day about this thread and how i should just leave. I ignored it for a while, Now im just sick of it. What did i do to them?? Nothing man. And the people to who email me use fake emails so i dont know who they are. Trust me, I just dont say anything to them. How do i stay know SOME people think like that about me? This is a forum for fun, meeting awesome people, And learning, And when i see emails like that i Just......

BLAH! You get it.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thanks Clever Moniker! But i dont know if i am a good or bad person


----------



## ghost0311/8541

sms you know what i think i told you many times if they jerk your chain and you bark then they will keep doing it dont give a RATS A$$ what they think and keep shooting FTW when it comes to what some guy that dont know you thinks good bad or ugly seem like you have a few guys that want to keep you around you call them friends. DONT GIVE A RATS A$$ FTW KEEP ON KEEPING ON.


----------



## Btoon84

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you leaving?
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Dude, I get 20 gosh **** emails a day about this thread and how i should just leave. I ignored it for a while, Now im just sick of it. What did i do to them?? Nothing man. And the people to who email me use fake emails so i dont know who they are. Trust me, I just dont say anything to them. How do i stay know SOME people think like that about me? This is a forum for fun, meeting awesome people, And learning, And when i see emails like that i Just......
> 
> BLAH! You get it.
Click to expand...

SMS, are you serious that somebody is STILL emailing you multiple times/day about this thread, telling you to leave the forum?! STILL?! A week later?! That sounds a bit like harassment to me. Post the email/s of the person sending you these messages and perhaps some smart computer person here can figure out who's doing it. Then, you can kindly message THAT person and tell them to kindly get a f****ing life.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Btoon84 said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you leaving?
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Dude, I get 20 gosh **** emails a day about this thread and how i should just leave. I ignored it for a while, Now im just sick of it. What did i do to them?? Nothing man. And the people to who email me use fake emails so i dont know who they are. Trust me, I just dont say anything to them. How do i stay know SOME people think like that about me? This is a forum for fun, meeting awesome people, And learning, And when i see emails like that i Just......
> 
> BLAH! You get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMS, are you serious that somebody is STILL emailing you multiple times/day about this thread, telling you to leave the forum?! STILL?! A week later?! That sounds a bit like harassment to me. Post the email/s of the person sending you these messages and perhaps some smart computer person here can figure out who's doing it. Then, you can kindly message THAT person and tell them to kindly get a f****ing life.
Click to expand...

 Hey BToon,

Yes, They are STILL doing so. Weird thing is, Is that ever 3 days or so its a new email.

I was just going to delete my email and make a new one, But ill try and find someone who can help.

Thanks man


----------



## SmilingFury

Dude, 
You don't need to go over this. This whole reaction to this thread has simply become a bad joke. The truth of it if is that as a newer slinger, I know that I have to develop my own skills, that is up to me. It is competition with my last attempt. As I get better, the satisfaction I feel comes from doing what i was not able to do before. Competition is one thing, but SMS was not entered in any competition.
This need to beat others rather than to improve one's self , is a sadistic thing when outside of a competition.
If I eat a sandwich, no one else is going to feel full. If I don't eat it, no one else is going to go hungry. That is the simple obvious truth.

To whomever is sending this young man emails everyday, please get a life. He is a member of this community. You don't have to agree with , or be the same as everyone else around you sick nazi. Leave the kid alone!!

To SMS, 
Listen to Ghost, he is sooooo right on this one. If you spend your life reacting to what you think others think of you, you will spend your life trying to to please those who cannot be pleased. Be pleased with yourself and don't worry about those who clearly don't care about you. Those people have lost THEIR SMS privileges. Don't revoke all of ours because of a few idiots. CM is right also , if all the good people leave, then what is gonna be left? Just some loudmouth who makes slingshots out of plastic and won't shut up about it : )
SMS, don't pick all the flowers and leave all the weeds.
Stick around,
SF


----------



## Clever Moniker

Also SMS, this will be the last time I post to this thread (I'd encourage you to do that same). I'm not trying to be rude here, you just need to let the thread die.

The only way to do that is to stop "bumping" it... you know what I'm saying man? Just let the thread die, no matter who posts what from here on out on this thread, just let it die.


----------



## SmilingFury

Clever Moniker said:


> Also SMS, this will be the last time I post to this thread (I'd encourage you to do that same). I'm not trying to be rude here, you just need to let the thread die.
> 
> The only way to do that is to stop "bumping" it... you know what I'm saying man? Just let the thread die, no matter who posts what from here on out on this thread, just let it die.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I will not even bother commenting very much.

Other than to say sicko, or more than 1, has driven away a great forum member.

And if anyone tried that rubbish with myself (being very careful of adjectives, in not desireing anything censored out).

Well via my Danish friend, who is a computor and web genius.
They may, despite bouncing off several servers, find their computor is not very healthy.
Pretty dang fast.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Charles

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you leaving?
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Dude, I get 20 gosh **** emails a day about this thread and how i should just leave. I ignored it for a while, Now im just sick of it. What did i do to them?? Nothing man. And the people to who email me use fake emails so i dont know who they are. Trust me, I just dont say anything to them. How do i stay know SOME people think like that about me? This is a forum for fun, meeting awesome people, And learning, And when i see emails like that i Just......
> 
> BLAH! You get it.
Click to expand...

Just a couple of points of general information.

The emails of forum members are NOT available to general forum members. If anyone is getting abusive emails, the individuals sending them are NOT getting your email address from this forum.

If you are getting abusive PMs, they cannot be sent anonymously. If you forward abusive PMs to one of the moderators, we can take steps to stop it, if necessary by banning the sender.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## B.P.R

Abusive emails... over what?.... a slingshot shot? :hmm: ...

If he did it.... GREAT...

If he lied (im not saying you are)... so what?....

Life goes on...

This is only the internet... its not real life... whats said on here wont put food on the table....

Its a medium to talk to people and share interests...

It shouldnt be a place that makes you feel crap once you log off....

Its easy to hide behind a username... or in this case an email addres....

Make it just as easy...to forget about it.


----------



## Imperial

just do it . . .


----------



## treefork

This topic got 108 responses !!!!!!! That is [email protected]#$%@# amazing. I've seen world class world record shots with perfect documentation get posted with as little as four responses. Mind blowing !!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jaximus

Nothing generates interest like controversy. Shoot an acorn out of a backflipping dolphin's mouth at 50 yards and you'll get 10 "Good job"s. Do it without showing the measuring tape and you'd better prepare for a **** storm.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Jaximus said:


> Nothing generates interest like controversy. Shoot an acorn out of a backflipping dolphin's mouth at 50 yards and you'll get 10 "Good job"s. Do it without showing the measuring tape and you'd better prepare for a **** storm.


Would You would believe this!!! I just shot an acorn in a dolphins mouth last night. I forgot my tape measure so I was afraid to post for this very reason. :-z ( pocket slingshot with tape built in) now on the inventions list


----------



## August West

Yeah I know SS, I really want a slingshot with a laser range finder and video camera built into the handle just so I can verify and provide documentation for my world record shots. Maybe I could get a badge or something then. LOL


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

August West said:


> Yeah I know SS, I really want a slingshot with a laser range finder and video camera built into the handle just so I can verify my shots for SSF. Maybe I could get a badge or something then. LOL


----------



## Jaximus

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing generates interest like controversy. Shoot an acorn out of a backflipping dolphin's mouth at 50 yards and you'll get 10 "Good job"s. Do it without showing the measuring tape and you'd better prepare for a **** storm.
> 
> 
> 
> Would You would believe this!!! I just shot an acorn in a dolphins mouth last night. I forgot my tape measure so I was afraid to post for this very reason. :-z ( pocket slingshot with tape built in) now on the inventions list
Click to expand...

Are you certain it wasn't a porpoise? Everybody knows porpoises don't count. You tryin' to pull a fast one, Slinger?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Jaximus said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing generates interest like controversy. Shoot an acorn out of a backflipping dolphin's mouth at 50 yards and you'll get 10 "Good job"s. Do it without showing the measuring tape and you'd better prepare for a **** storm.
> 
> 
> 
> Would You would believe this!!! I just shot an acorn in a dolphins mouth last night. I forgot my tape measure so I was afraid to post for this very reason. :-z ( pocket slingshot with tape built in) now on the inventions list
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you certain it wasn't a porpoise? Everybody knows porpoises don't count. You tryin' to pull a fast one, Slinger?
Click to expand...

Now that I think of it I forget. That's why we need that sling SHOT camera shooter lol


----------



## treefork

115 AND GROWING!!!!!


----------



## August West

Dang when you have an idea and find out it has already been taken. Oh well it still doesn't have a built in 1000yd laser range finder.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Last week I hit a bird from 70 meters plus. Head shot! With my man shot. Top that moniker!


----------

